# New Kestrel RT 800 rides nice



## darklyte27 (Sep 2, 2008)

So I just got my Kestrel RT800, the orange black white one. 
It rides alot better than my old Motobecane bike.
The moto was alright but the kestrel is alot better. stiffer frame and overall just felt like a nicer ride. I was able to ride faster with the same amount of effort.
I think its due to the fact that its a stiffer frame compared to my moto imortal force thinner frame.

I know this isnt much of a big review but this new frame has got it on.


----------



## raymond7204 (Sep 22, 2008)

Good to know and I'm looking forward to the review.

Were either of those bikes a Fuji in a former life?

Ray


----------



## darklyte27 (Sep 2, 2008)

My motobecane immortal force was from bikesdirect.
It was the white and red frame.

here is the new Kestrel, bad spot for a picture, but was about to head out.









I also went on another ride this weekend, we did about 40 miles and again it felt like a better ride. I do need a shorter stem though as the reach is a little bit longer.

The Kestrel frame did have a fuji sticker saying the stem should be inserted no more than 4 inches, but I didnt get the Kestrel stem as Bikesdirect probably sold it.


----------

